# Dry Yeast PDF Collection - Danstar, Fermentis & Mangrove Jacks



## fraser_john (2/4/15)

I have collected all of these together into one location for my own use, but figure everyone else would find them handy. The link is to a shared zip file on my Google Drive, download it and keep a copy for yourself!!

Let me know if there are issues with the link.

https://tinyurl.com/kn6wdf9


----------



## wobbly (2/4/15)

I may not be the sharpest tool in the shed when it comes to "zip files" but when I clicked on the link it indicates down loaded three file and when I clip on each of those it opens a page with a number of PDF files but if/when I try to open any one of those PDF files I am not able to select it

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## fraser_john (2/4/15)

wobbly said:


> I may not be the sharpest tool in the shed when it comes to "zip files" but when I clicked on the link it indicates down loaded three file and when I clip on each of those it opens a page with a number of PDF files but if/when I try to open any one of those PDF files I am not able to select it
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Wobbly


Click the download thingy highlighted in red...


----------



## wobbly (2/4/15)

Yep no dramas on that step
If/when I click on say Danstar to opens a second page showing 8 items but/if/when I go to select any one of those PDF items it doesn't appear to be selectable!!!

As I said "not the sharpest tool" etc

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Black Devil Dog (2/4/15)

Click the tab that fraser_john highlighted and then it will start downloading the file. That should only take 30sec or so.

You should see a stack of 3 little books on the bottom left of your screen.

Once it's finished downloading, click on the bar that has the little books in it..

A new page should open and also a little pop-up box asking to register now. Close the pop up box and just leave the main window open.

Up the top of the page there are several icons, click the one that says 'extract to'.

This will open up access to all your folders within your computer. Click on one that you want to save the file to and press ok.

All the PDF files will be saved to that folder and you can access them whenever you want.

This worked for me, however, if you run a different programme it will probably vary.


----------



## hoppinmad (2/4/15)

Don't trust him. It's a virus. h34r:


----------



## wobbly (2/4/15)

BDD

Thanks for the advise I was using IE and getting confused so tried Chrome and all good now

cheers

Wobbly


----------

